# Move to Hyderabad



## Tejel (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi my husband has a job in Hyderabad, which areas is good to rent a villa and international school is a The international school of Hyderabad good?


----------



## MaryKelly (Nov 10, 2015)

I think Indus International School is one of the best schools in Hyderabad...


----------



## Joele (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Tejel,
If you are looking for renting a villa around reputed and good international schools Gachibowli or Manikonda is a good locality with schools like Oakridge international school and Delhi public school etc...Also there are numerous options to rent a villa in these localities.
I hope this is helpful. Good luck with your search ?


----------



## Tejel (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi yeah, thanks for the advice, my husband is there at the moment, he is also looking at villa in kokompet in a gated community, my husband works for Delloite, what is the food shopping like? Does it cater for the European market? The schools we are looking at is The international school of Hyderabad, what do the expat wives do when husbands are at work?


----------



## Tejel (Oct 31, 2015)

What area do you guys live in?


----------



## Joele (Nov 9, 2015)

Tejel said:


> Hi yeah, thanks for the advice, my husband is there at the moment, he is also looking at villa in kokompet in a gated community, my husband works for Delloite, what is the food shopping like? Does it cater for the European market? The schools we are looking at is The international school of Hyderabad, what do the expat wives do when husbands are at work?





Tejel said:


> What area do you guys live in?


Hi Tejel,

I was with Deloitte until last year here in Hyderabad. Now I moved to another firm. I think Kokapet is fine but if you are looking for easy shopping and other activities I suggest you search something near Manikonda or Gachibowli area Kokapet is little away from the shopping malls etc also it is somewhat on the outskirts. For European food and groceries I suggest Hypercity in Inorbit mall or Spar Super Market on the way to Kondapur. I would suggest you to visit few schools may be you could ask your husband to check with his coworkers and seek help through their experience on this. I believe most of the expat wives shop in and around the city and visit malls like forum, Inorbit until you settle and make few friends :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye::blush:


----------



## samuelrasoori (Jan 11, 2016)

chirec public school , indus school recommended !


----------

